
No Pascal, not a SNOBOL's chance. Go Forth! - szczys
http://hackaday.com/2015/11/03/no-pascal-not-a-snobols-chance-go-forth/
======
detaro
I made my first programming steps with Turbo Pascal and later with Delphi
(which was very common here in Germany as a student language, versions 6/7,
before the .NET stuff where used for ages, and possibly still are in some
schools). Really surprising that there aren't many GUI building tools of equal
speed to Delphi around right now.

Of course I've heard of Forth, but I can't remember seeing SNOBOL before.

------
detaro
Nice article, but:

Again, could you _please_ not change the titles of submissions?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
szczys
Ah, thanks. I've changed the title.

~~~
detaro
Thanks!

